# Hi



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

I've just joined this forum

I currently keep, show and breed Fancy Rats and am looking to keep Fancy Mice as pets first but hopefully show at some point. I've kept them before but not for a while.

So here's the vital bits, I'm Vicky, 28 and live in Yorkshire. Other than the rats (About 42) we have 2 dogs, a dilinquant collie x and a JRT pup and a black moggie cat.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and talking mouse!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Vicky! *Waves*

Sarah xxx


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

SarahY said:


> Hi Vicky! *Waves*
> 
> Sarah xxx


Hi!

Did I see you on Sunday chatting to Sheena?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

Well done on your placings - Sheena told me about those


----------



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hiya. I'm new too  You have some lovely pets!

Sylvi x


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks

I'll try and get some pics up of them


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hiya Vicky 

Another ratty person


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> Hiya Vicky
> 
> Another ratty person


Fancy that Julie


----------

